# Get a Good Laugh!!!



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you know your Theology?


Who are the only three men known to ever walk on water?



The 1st one was Jesus.



The 2nd was the apostle Peter.
















Then there was Jose....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Do you know your Theology?
> 
> 
> Who are the only three men known to ever walk on water?
> ...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shoot I can't see Jose.......stupid work computer.


That's okay....I'm not gonna be sure to come back to the thread when I get home so I can laugh too.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Whew!  I needed that!  

KLB: Do some work!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Whew! I needed that!
> 
> *KLB: Do some work*!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


>


 
....sis, did you see Jose's face?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Shoot I can't see Jose.......stupid work computer.
> 
> 
> That's okay....I'm not gonna be sure to come back to the thread when I get home so I can laugh too.


 
Awww....I'm going to see if I can send it to your email.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Whew! I needed that!
> 
> KLB: Do some work!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....sis, did you see Jose's face?


Sis, guess what I thought you just asked me?   If I saw "Jesus's" face... 

    

I had to put my coffee down and RE-read it again.  

"Say what, now?"     

Now I gotta go and re heat it 

But yes, I saw JOSE's face....Ole' boy was running from that monster, wasn't he though?   

I was about to run too...   (To Jesus, that is ).


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Whew! I needed that!
> 
> KLB: Do some work!


Mocha, I ain't working....

AND I get to leave early today (Primary Election here in Maryland) and the polls are only 3 minutes away from where I live...
I ain't working....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, guess what I thought you just asked me? If I saw "Jesus's" face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


>


Girl, you had me... I had to 'check' myself. 

I thought, Gee, precious Wavy has a real picture of Jesus. AND she asked me to take a look at it....Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! 



"Say what, now?" 

j/k


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, guess what I thought you just asked me? If I saw "Jesus's" face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Did you see Jesus' face????  See, Shimmie, you bout to get some rumors started.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the email N&W........now I can Lachen with ya'll.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Girl, you had me... I had to 'check' myself.
> 
> *I thought, Gee, precious Wavy has a real picture of Jesus. AND she asked me to take a look of it....*Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> ...


 
I am laughing soooooo hard at you right now.  I have tears in my eyes.  I can see the title of thread right now in OT forum.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Thanks for the email N&W........now I can Lachen with ya'll.


 
Still ain't doing no work.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Girl, you had me... I had to 'check' myself.
> 
> I thought, Gee, precious Wavy has a real picture of Jesus. AND she asked me to take a look of it....Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> ...


 


still lachening.........


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie, this was the closest I could find for you.  The ol' school pic that your great-grandmomma use to have in the living room.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> still lachening.........


 
Lachening at you lachening.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Girl, you had me... I had to 'check' myself.
> 
> I thought, Gee, precious Wavy has a real picture of Jesus. AND she asked me to take a look of it....Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you had me on the floor.....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Still ain't doing no work.


 
Hush up Mocha....I have the gift of multi-tasking.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha.......Oh my goodness.....I'm lachening so hard at da pic your crazy butt posted!!


----------



## dlewis (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Did you see Jesus' face???? See, Shimmie, you bout to get some rumors started.


 
Ummmhhmmm...I can see it now


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Hush up Mocha....I have the gift of multi-tasking.


 
Errr...you better post the exact scripture and verse for that thurr gift of multi-tasking.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Errr...you better post the exact scripture and verse for that thurr gift of multi-tasking.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Shimmie, this was the closest I could find for you. The ol' school pic that your great-grandmomma use to have in the living room.


 

Or the one from Good Times.....






OH YES I DID....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Errr...you better post the exact scripture and verse for that thurr gift of multi-tasking.


 


ETA:


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Or the one from Good Times.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Or the one from Good Times.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Classic!!!!

ETA:  Uhhh...is that the peace sign he's throwing up??


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ETA:


 
lol...I'm recovering from this.  Now it's just the lipstick.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Classic!!!!
> 
> ETA: Uhhh...is that the peace sign he's throwing up??


 
...now, that is the shortest peace sign I ever seen (with his index finger and his thumb)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> lol...I'm recovering from this. Now it's just the lipstick.


 
That's how I look in the morning....

You see my eyelashes?  That's from SAA...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That's how I look in the morning....
> 
> You see my eyelashes? That's from *SAA*...


 
lol...I've been using it too.  My eyelashes are gorgeous!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> lol...I've been using it too. My eyelashes are gorgeous!


 
Girl, I've just started using it...but my eyelashes are already somewhat long....I'm probably going to have to use the curling iron on them if they get too long....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

What is this SAA ya'll speak of?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> What is this SAA ya'll speak of?


 
Silk Amino Acid

But, I like this better: Saved, Anointed and Apointed!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Silk Amino Acid
> 
> But, I like this better: *Saved, Anointed and Apointed*!!!


 

Luv it!

Now where do I purchase this silk amino acid?


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Luv it!
> 
> Now where do I purchase this silk amino acid?


 
You can get the saved, anointed and appointed from Lotioncrafters.com It's relatively inexpensive but I can hook you up if money is tight.  You only need a few drops in your mascara.  

Nice, I think I'm gong have to buy one of those curlers.  I use to look at them and think, "I wish I had enough eyelash to curl."  In a minute, I am!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> You can get the saved, anointed and appointed from Lotioncrafters.com It's relatively inexpensive but I can hook you up if money is tight. You only need a few drops in your mascara.
> 
> Nice, I think I'm gong have to buy one of those curlers. I use to look at them and think, "*I wish I had enough eyelash to curl*." In a minute, I am!


 

Hold on lemme laugh........


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Did you see Jesus' face???? See, Shimmie, you bout to get some rumors started.


 
Okay, I'm back now; I left work early, now I'm home baking Valentine cookies for my sweethearts....

Now Missy, as for rumors; I don't doubt it...there's no control, so let it roll....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> I am laughing soooooo hard at you right now. I have tears in my eyes.* I can see the title of thread right now in OT forum.*


Girl you are too much...

No matter who OP's it, I'm 'a' give it *5* (FIVE) Stars ** * * * ** Yep...  and *10* (TEN) Lachens..... Yep... I'm not stengy.... Nope... 
Hey I support the locals here.  Yep.... 

 Ummmm, Mocha, can you lean me some stars and lachens just in case I come up short.....I'll pay you back. Yeah, I will...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> still lachening.........


From one lachen to another....I 'Lachen' you  

​ 
I love lachens...and I love my lachen sisters too...​ 
KLB Lachen 
Nice & Wavy Lachen 
Mocha 5 Lachen 
RR Lachen 
Shalom Lachen 
Lady D (dlewis) Lachen  ​ 
Anyone else a Lachen?​ 
Here you are​ 
​ 
The name on my passport is,​ 
Shimmie Lachen ​ 
Mother: My mother Lachen 
Father: My father Lachen ​ 
My sweetheart's name:​ 
Mr. Sweeheart Lachen ​ 
Ain't no lachen like the one I got... ​


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Shimmie, this was the closest I could find for you. The ol' school pic that your great-grandmomma use to have in the living room.


Mocha !!!! No you didn't.  Mocha, this picture was in err body's house and in errr body's Bible and in errr' body's Church...

Ooooooo, ummmmm, was I not supposed to lachen  

  It's just a picture; not really Jesus ......... right?  

Uh? ...................... Now I getting worried  :bitesnails:


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, you had me on the floor.....


Hey, I felt honored, that you would share your picture of Jesus with me....I was sitting bored (as always) at my desk and then I saw your post and I was like...huh?  Then it was W-W -wowwwwwwwwwwwwww, "Me"? oommm, oua? (ummmhow do you spell oua (sounds like wah)?.....
Well anyway, 'wah' was honored........................and kinda scerred.  I didn't have a scripture to 'back it up'.......


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Hush up Mocha....I have the gift of multi-tasking.


And all while enjoying two big cups of 'ice' ....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ummmhhmmm...I can see it now


 
Too funny, cause it's too true....


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Hold on lemme laugh........


 
You STOOPID!!!!!!!!! Of course I'm laughing at myself now.  LACHEN!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Girl you are too much...
> 
> No matter who OP's it, I'm 'a' give it *5* (FIVE) Stars ** * * * ** Yep...  and *10* (TEN) Lachens..... Yep... I'm not stengy.... Nope...
> *Hey I support the locals here.*  Yep....
> ...


 
Now that's funny right, thurr!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Mocha !!!! No you didn't.  Mocha, this picture was in err body's house and in errr body's Bible and in errr' body's Church...
> 
> Ooooooo, ummmmm, was I not supposed to lachen
> 
> ...


 
Yep.  On everybody's church fan.  I'm hoping Jesus will have a lil more shine to Him.  So bright I have to squint or something.  I 'ont know.  But I'll take Him how He is cause it ain't even gonna matter when He comes rolling in on that cloud.  Awww...shucks...Im bout to start shoutin!  lol


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Now that's funny right, thurr!


Ummm, Mrs. Mocha...I can't turn my back on you sister lachens of mine for 5 minutes and you all just carried on.   

I left the computer for about 5 hours and you all just had a good ole' time, didn't you?   

Weeeelllllllllllllllllll (in Church Deacon voice), go head and lachen til you can lachen no mo'.   

Love you angels....:blowkiss:


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Ummm, *Mrs. Mocha*...I can't turn my back on you sister lachens of mine for 5 minutes and you all just carried on.
> 
> I left the computer for about 5 hours and you all just had a good ole' time, didn't you?
> 
> ...


 
Wow! You called me Mrs Mocha!!  Keep on slappin satan upside his head!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Wow! You called me Mrs Mocha!! Keep on slappin satan upside his head!


Indeed you are....    The power of Gods' love.

AND it will be my honored pleasure to slap him upside his head...

Are you ready?    Here it is...:hardslap:    :hardslap:    :hardslap:

   

Jesus is Lord and no one else, over 'all' that pertains to you.  For He perfects ALL that concerns us.   And that's solid scripture.  

Love you, sweet angel....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> *You can get the saved, anointed and appointed from Lotioncrafters.com* It's relatively inexpensive but I can hook you up if money is tight. You only need a few drops in your mascara.
> 
> Nice, I think I'm gong have to buy one of those curlers. I use to look at them and think, "I wish I had enough eyelash to curl." In a minute, I am!


 
....ohhhh, I'm bustin a gut....@ the bolded.

Girl, I'm tryin to tell you....those eyelashes are gonna need a curlin


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey, I felt honored, that you would share your picture of Jesus with me....I was sitting bored (as always) at my desk and then I saw your post and I was like...huh?  Then it was W-W -wowwwwwwwwwwwwww, "Me"? oommm, oua? (ummmhow do you spell oua (sounds like wah)?.....
> Well anyway, 'wah' was honored........................and kinda scerred.  I didn't have a scripture to 'back it up'.......


 
....oh, my stomach....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Indeed you are....  The power of Gods' love.
> 
> AND it will be my honored pleasure to slap him upside his head...
> 
> ...


Oh...there is my favorite smiley again......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Mocha !!!! No you didn't.  Mocha, this picture was in err body's house and in errr body's Bible and in errr' body's Church...
> 
> Ooooooo, ummmmm, was I not supposed to lachen
> 
> ...


 
I cracked up when I saw this picture Mocha put in that post.....funny stuff right there...bought back all kinds of memories...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bumping...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


>


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


>


 

STOOPID!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## shalom (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Do you know your Theology?
> 
> 
> Who are the only three men known to ever walk on water?
> ...


 
Ooh! ! ! You are so wrong for that, but he is moving.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 23, 2008)

shalom said:


> Ooh! ! ! You are so wrong for that, but he is moving.


 
Jose was not playing!  Now did he step out faith or fear?


----------



## divya (Feb 23, 2008)

I got this one in an e-mail! It's still funny!


----------



## lisana (Feb 23, 2008)

I almost most choked to death looking at that picture!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 23, 2008)

Po' Jose.  Everytime I look at it, it gets funnier!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 23, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Po' Jose. Everytime I look at it, it gets funnier!


Hmmmmmmm, this is how the devil runs from us...

  and I ain't a' playin' with him and his mess. devil you had best git'... or else outrun Jose', cause 'we' don't play. 


ETA:  I had the wrong 'smiley' but I fixed it....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hmmmmmmm, this is how the devil runs from us...
> 
> and I ain't a' playin' with him and his mess. devil you had best git'... or else outrun Jose', cause 'we' don't play.
> 
> ...



You got that right, sis.

He had better get on the run...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Jose was not playing!  Now did he *step out faith or fear? *


----------

